# Mp 2824...not Alone...



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Sunny day....


----------



## ppirate (Jun 1, 2007)

Broadarrow,

Nice combination, they go very well together!

Question...what type of markings are on the back of your watchcase? I recently purchased an O&W 2824 like yours and I have an arrow (pointing towards the 12 position and then (I assume) a serial number xxx/xxxx.

I was surprised that there were no O&W makings. Great watch.

Any comments are appreciated


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There made by O&W and were originally designed for the British forces, they where never issued but that's the reason for the military makings on the back


----------

